
Ask HN: How do you handle being beaten to the market by a small margin? - karolsputo
Together with a few friends we&#x27;ve decided to create a Bluetooth-based mobile application to register encounters with people infected by COVID-19 to offer to our national health authorities. As we approach production-ready state, legal issues smoothed out, the authorities announce app developed by some other group that fallows the same approach. This means an end to our efforts.<p>How do you handle situations like that emotionally and restore your will to work?
I&#x27;d love to hear your stories and how you managed it, to get myself back up.<p>Disclaimer: This is a question about motivation and handling failure&#x2F;disappointment, not about business. The final outcome of the situation is the same as it would be with our app making it - leveraging technology to fight the virus. But of course I&#x27;d prefer people being healthy due to my code, hence the breakdown.
======
sharemywin
could it be offered in other countries?

